

Changing Perceptions of JavaScript - voidfiles
http://dailyjs.com/2011/10/06/beyond-optimization/

======
jmathai
I think the movement from shorthand (for optimization or otherwise) to
readability is a common path for many programmers. It applies outside of the
JavaScript world because even on the backend we do the same things, though for
different reasons.

The longer you program the more you value the amount of time it will take for
you or someone else to fix or modify the code you write today...tomorrow.

~~~
voidfiles
Ex-Yahoo's unite.

